# سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 21 )



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*بناء علي طلب الحاجه ميرنا
هنكمل سلسله سؤال X صوره


واتمني اشوف متابعه وردود زي السلسله الاولي

واول صوره معانا النهارده هي 




​*


*الموضوع هيكون مشترك بيني وبين ميرنا
وهي اللي هتابع الموضوع لان دخولي هيكون قليل بسبب الشغل​*




*


سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 20 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 19 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 1 )*






ده على حسب ايه اللى فرق بينى وبينه ؟؟

فرقة باحترام ظروف خارجة عن ارادتنا

رغبة واحد مننا 

مبرووووك على افتتاح سلسلة المطاعم الجديدة يا مايكل

بس كنت كمل بالارقام القديمة ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 1 )*

لازم ابركله سواء لو روحت ولو مقدرتش هبعت برقيه تهنئه 
لانه خلاص اللي بيني وبينه انتهي وكل واحد بقي ليه حياته مختلفه عن التاني فا علي ايه الزعل
استمر يا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 1 )*




tasoni queena قال:


> ده على حسب ايه اللى فرق بينى وبينه ؟؟
> 
> فرقة باحترام ظروف خارجة عن ارادتنا
> 
> ...




*تم يا باشا
الله يبارك فيكي عقبال عندك
ميرسي كوينا ع مرورك ورايك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 1 )*




mero_engel قال:


> لازم ابركله سواء لو روحت ولو مقدرتش هبعت برقيه تهنئه
> لانه خلاص اللي بيني وبينه انتهي وكل واحد بقي ليه حياته مختلفه عن التاني فا علي ايه الزعل
> استمر يا مايكل




*حاضر يا ميروو
ميرسي ع مرورك ورايك المهم
نورتيني*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اصله مش حايكون حبيبي
لو دة فرحه  ده حبيب غيري
بالتأكيد من السؤال معروف هههههههه
ولو قصدك الحب اللي كان
اكيد مش هسميه حب  دة نزوة..
ميرسي مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا اقصد كان حبيبك
وانتهت علاقتكم لاي سبب 
هتعمل ايه لو جالك دعوه فرحه
شكرا ليك استاذي ع مرورك​*


----------



## انريكي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*




لو كانت حبيبتي مثل ما بتقول

مستحيل تتجوز غيري يا مايكل

ولكن اذا انتهت العلاقة ربنا يسعتها لان هيه الي تخسر يا اخي

لان انا عملت الي علية وكنت صادق معاها

بس ان قلت عادي لا اني اكبر كذاب لان بصراحة حتالم وحبكي لان الحب مش سهل يا مايكل لكن حنساها بالاخير

شكرا على الموضوع

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا انريكي ع مرورك ورايك الجميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الصراحه هحتقره 
ومش هفكر ابكي عليه لان اللي يبيع مره يبيع الف مره


----------



## نغم (18 نوفمبر 2010)

لا مايكل سؤالك هيجننى لانى بجد البارحة وصلتنى دعوة فرح.......
بجد مش عارفة اعمل ايه ابكى لانه خان الوعد راح وتركنى بدون مايعلن انه تركنى اى نوع من البشر واى عذاب هذا ياربى اى حمل هذا حملتنى يامسيح 
انا كيف هتقبل هذه الحقيقة واعيشها والى ختارها كانت على طول تزعجنى وانا ياناس نفسى انتحرت لانى بجد بجد عقلى وقلبى ماكيتحملون ياريت كنت اجرء لاوقفت هالنفس وارحل عن ه العالم بس مابجرء 
صليت كثير ربى ياخذنى بس كأنو حتى ربى ماناوي يرحنى 
كفى على كفى عم عظ ع الشفى عتبى على قلبى الى ماعرف يختار....
دموعى حاريين نار عم تحرق خدودى ليل ونهار 
يارب يارب .....
بجد انا بقول له لو يسمعنى
*******
اعذرنى يوم زفافك ماقدرتش افرح زيهم ماخطرش ابدا يوم فى بالى انى ابقى واحدة منهم
من بعد ماحبيتك شفت الدنيا جنة ... من كتر ماحبيتك عم تنتقم منى..
قلبك ياظالم مااهتدى ولامثلى بيحبك حدا 
انت خنت حبي انا مابخون انت جرحت قلبى انا ممنون 
انت ماعندك قلب والى ماعندوا قلب شو بيكون؟؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هاخد المودام واروحلها يا بوب


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> لا مايكل سؤالك هيجننى لانى بجد البارحة وصلتنى دعوة فرح.......
> بجد مش عارفة اعمل ايه ابكى لانه خان الوعد راح وتركنى بدون مايعلن انه تركنى اى نوع من البشر واى عذاب هذا ياربى اى حمل هذا حملتنى يامسيح
> انا كيف هتقبل هذه الحقيقة واعيشها والى ختارها كانت على طول تزعجنى وانا ياناس نفسى انتحرت لانى بجد بجد عقلى وقلبى ماكيتحملون ياريت كنت اجرء لاوقفت هالنفس وارحل عن ه العالم بس مابجرء
> صليت كثير ربى ياخذنى بس كأنو حتى ربى ماناوي يرحنى
> ...



*متعمليش في نفسك كدة وطالما هو خانك يبقي هو ميستهلش وميستهلش حتي دمعه واحدة 
وخليكي مومنه ان دا خير ليكي وان ربنا شيفلك الاحسن 
التجربه صعبه وقويه بس امسكي في ربنا وقليله انك مش قادرة واطلبي منه يخفف عنك
التجارب الي من نوع دا مينفعش فيها غير ربنا هو الي يواسي ويخفف 
ولو تقدري تروحي الفرح روحي اولا علشان تثبتي لنفسك انك قويه وانك مش ضعيفه وانه طالما اتجوز وهيعيش حياته لازم انتي كمان تفكري في نفسك وتعيشي حياتك ومتبكيش علي شي ميستهلش 
كمان عشان تثبيتله هو انه مبقاش يفرق بالنسبه ليكي وانه فعلا شخص ميستهلش
التجربه قويه ربنا يخففها عنك ويقويكي 

معلش يا مايكل خرجت عن اطار الموضوع
 بعتذر  *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الصراحه هحتقره
> ومش هفكر ابكي عليه لان اللي يبيع مره يبيع الف مره




*راي مختلف ولازم احترمه
شكرا ليكي مارتينا
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> لا مايكل سؤالك هيجننى لانى بجد البارحة وصلتنى دعوة فرح.......
> بجد مش عارفة اعمل ايه ابكى لانه خان الوعد راح وتركنى بدون مايعلن انه تركنى اى نوع من البشر واى عذاب هذا ياربى اى حمل هذا حملتنى يامسيح
> انا كيف هتقبل هذه الحقيقة واعيشها والى ختارها كانت على طول تزعجنى وانا ياناس نفسى انتحرت لانى بجد بجد عقلى وقلبى ماكيتحملون ياريت كنت اجرء لاوقفت هالنفس وارحل عن ه العالم بس مابجرء
> صليت كثير ربى ياخذنى بس كأنو حتى ربى ماناوي يرحنى
> ...



*مفيش كلام هقوله هيكون احسن من كلام سبارو
هي قالتلك كل حاجه 
ربنا يعوضك بالاحسن يا نغم
ويفرح قلبك دايما
وصدقيني هو اللي خسر*​


sparrow قال:


> *متعمليش في نفسك كدة وطالما هو خانك يبقي هو ميستهلش وميستهلش حتي دمعه واحدة
> وخليكي مومنه ان دا خير ليكي وان ربنا شيفلك الاحسن
> التجربه صعبه وقويه بس امسكي في ربنا وقليله انك مش قادرة واطلبي منه يخفف عنك
> التجارب الي من نوع دا مينفعش فيها غير ربنا هو الي يواسي ويخفف
> ...



*بالعكس يا سبارو
كلامك جميل وعجبني جدا
ميرسي ليكي ونورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هاخد المودام واروحلها يا بوب




*ولو مفيش مودام او خطيبه هتعمل ايه يا بوب :t9:​*


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

على فكرة أنا أول حب فى حياتى هيتخطب قريب أووووووووى  ..

يعنى هكون فى الموقف عملى بصراحة هروح لأننا قرايب أساساً ..

بس عارف لسه بحترمها و فاكر عيد ميلادها ..

==

مبروك الرجوع المتألق دا كان طلبى من زمان ليك ..

تصدق أنا هزعل منك تبدأ و متبعليش دعوة ، طيب أدينى جيت بردو  ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> على فكرة أنا أول حب فى حياتى هيتخطب قريب أووووووووى  ..
> 
> يعنى هكون فى الموقف عملى بصراحة هروح لأننا قرايب أساساً ..
> 
> ...




*نووورت يا حبي طبعا
بس انت عارفني 
مش بحب اعمل اعلان لمواضيعي في البروفايلات
شكرا ع مرورك ورايك الجميل​*


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *نووورت يا حبي طبعا
> بس انت عارفني
> مش بحب اعمل اعلان لمواضيعي في البروفايلات
> شكرا ع مرورك ورايك الجميل​*



طبعاً يا سيدى ما أنت النجم اللى مش محتاج أعلان  ..

بس لو سمعك طارق نور هيزعل منك ..

ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبى ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> طبعاً يا سيدى ما أنت النجم اللى مش محتاج أعلان  ..
> 
> بس لو سمعك طارق نور هيزعل منك ..
> 
> ربنا يوفقك يا حبيبى ..



*لا نجم ولا حاجه ياعم مينا
انا اقل من كده بكتير الحمد لله
كل الحكايه ان مش بحب اعمل اعلان لمواضيعي
عشان محدش يدخل يرد رد وخلاص مجرد مجامله
لمجرد اني بعتله لنك الموضوع

مين طارق نور ؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*تمااااااااام ياكوكو وحلو انها كملت السلسلة 
فكره حلوة بجد 
وكفاية عليك انا ادخل اردلك :t33:
هههههه
مش هعمل فيها حاجة هتمنى له السعادة وخلاص *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا يا مايكل*
*ويلكم باااااااااك للسلسلة*
*هفرحله *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *تمااااااااام ياكوكو وحلو انها كملت السلسلة
> فكره حلوة بجد
> وكفاية عليك انا ادخل اردلك :t33:
> هههههه
> مش هعمل فيها حاجة هتمنى له السعادة وخلاص *​



*كفايه انك دخلتي فعلا يا مرمر
الموضوع ضلم ع الاخر 
ربنا يخليكي لينا وتضلمي كمان وكمان​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا يا مايكل*
> *ويلكم باااااااااك للسلسلة*
> *هفرحله *​




*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولو مفيش مودام او خطيبه هتعمل ايه يا بوب :t9:​*




بصراحه مرضيتش اكتبلك موزه وقولت اخليها المدام
بس طالما مفيش مودام او خطيبه يبقى الموزز كتيير :t33:


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لا نجم ولا حاجه ياعم مينا
> انا اقل من كده بكتير الحمد لله
> كل الحكايه ان مش بحب اعمل اعلان لمواضيعي
> عشان محدش يدخل يرد رد وخلاص مجرد مجامله
> ...



برنس الأنتاج الأعلانى فى مصر ..

أ / طارق النور اللى متجوز الأعلامية أ / لميس الحديدى ..


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

_بص  انا طبعا هاجى  قدام  كل الناس وهكون  فرحان ومبسوط  وهبقى قدامه مبسوط مش علشان ارضى غرورى بس_
_لا لانى  هكون كدا_
_بس من جواك هتحس  باحساس  غريب تعب وضيق_
_بجد  صعب جدا_
_انك تشوف  حب عمرك   بيضيع  قدامك_
_مرسى ليك يا كوكو  انك  رجعت الموضوع تانى_
_يسوع يبركك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> برنس الأنتاج الأعلانى فى مصر ..
> 
> أ / طارق النور اللى متجوز الأعلامية أ / لميس الحديدى ..



*لالا فى حاجة غلط 
لميس الحديدى دى مرات عمرو أديب *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بصراحه مرضيتش اكتبلك موزه وقولت اخليها المدام
> بس طالما مفيش مودام او خطيبه يبقى الموزز كتيير :t33:




*ربنا يزيد ويبارك ياعم
هي عمليه غيظ انا عارف
واحلي حاجه لما تيجي تغيظ بنت
تغيظها ببنت تانيه يولعوا ع طول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> برنس الأنتاج الأعلانى فى مصر ..
> 
> أ / طارق النور اللى متجوز الأعلامية أ / لميس الحديدى ..




*ربنا يخليه لمصر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _بص  انا طبعا هاجى  قدام  كل الناس وهكون  فرحان ومبسوط  وهبقى قدامه مبسوط مش علشان ارضى غرورى بس_
> _لا لانى  هكون كدا_
> _بس من جواك هتحس  باحساس  غريب تعب وضيق_
> _بجد  صعب جدا_
> ...




*ميرسي ليك انت يا حبي ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا مش يحط في الموقف ده
نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لالا فى حاجة غلط
> لميس الحديدى دى مرات عمرو أديب *​




*عديها يا حجه مرمر
كلهم بيتجوزوا بعض​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 1 )*



tasoni queena قال:


> ​


 بص يا كوكو مهما حصل بينى وبينه  اللى بيحب عمره ما يكره حبيبه فى يوم من الايام
ويتمنه ليه السعادة  سواء كان معاه او مع غيره
انما انا عن نفسى هاروح واباركله واتمنى ليه كل خير واحاول انسه 
لانه بقى ملك انسان تانى غيرى 
ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك ياعم
> هي عمليه غيظ انا عارف
> واحلي حاجه لما تيجي تغيظ بنت
> تغيظها ببنت تانيه يولعوا ع طول*​




بص يا كوكو كنت اعرف بنت وحصلت بينا مشكله كده ووافقت على عريس متقدملها وخلاص خلينا صحاب قولتلها مفيش أى مشكله نخلينا صحاب
ويوم خطوبتها عزمتنى وروحت
بس وانا رايح ناوى اخلى الفرح كله يتفرج على البنت اللى معايا مش على العروسه
وفعلا جيبت بنت اعرفها بتدرس فى الجامعه الامريكيه وبتعزنى جدا وقولتلها الامر كده كده كده
ولازم اروح الفرح ده واخلى الناس كلها بصالى مش بصه للعرسان
وفعلا راحت اجرت طقم سواريه وانا اجرت عربيه* بسواق *وروحت الفرح

تفتكر انا رايح عشان اغيظها ؟؟؟؟؟
صدقنى ابداً

انا كنت رايح اوصلها رساله واحده بس
ان مينا البطل الدنيا مبتقفش معاه على خاين 
والحياه هتمشى احسن من الاؤل وفى غيرك كتيير وافضل منك

لكن الموضوع هيختلف لو البنت اللى كنت بحبها انفصلنا عن بعض لظروف خارجه عن اردتنا
فكل ده هيتغير ومكنتش هروح الفرح من اصله


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لالا فى حاجة غلط
> لميس الحديدى دى مرات عمرو أديب *​



بما إن بنت اللى بتقول لا دى مدام أ / عمرو أديب يبئا خلاص ، أصل أنتوا بتركزوا فى الأجتماعيات دى أكتر ..

أنا بحب طارق نور أوووووووووى و صوته عسل أووووووووووووووى فى الأعلانات ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: سلسله سؤال  x صوره ( 1 )*




magedrn قال:


> بص يا كوكو مهما حصل بينى وبينه  اللى بيحب عمره ما يكره حبيبه فى يوم من الايام
> ويتمنه ليه السعادة  سواء كان معاه او مع غيره
> انما انا عن نفسى هاروح واباركله واتمنى ليه كل خير واحاول انسه
> لانه بقى ملك انسان تانى غيرى
> ميرسى لتعبك




*ميرسي لكلامك الجميل والصح
لازم نتمنالها الخير حتي لو هي السبب في انتهاء العلاقه
منورني ياحبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بص يا كوكو كنت اعرف بنت وحصلت بينا مشكله كده ووافقت على عريس متقدملها وخلاص خلينا صحاب قولتلها مفيش أى مشكله نخلينا صحاب
> ويوم خطوبتها عزمتنى وروحت
> بس وانا رايح ناوى اخلى الفرح كله يتفرج على البنت اللى معايا مش على العروسه
> وفعلا جيبت بنت اعرفها بتدرس فى الجامعه الامريكيه وبتعزنى جدا وقولتلها الامر كده كده كده
> ...




*انا فهمك يا مينا وعارف
الحكايه مش حكايه غيظ 
ع قد ما انت عايز تعرفها انها مش هتفرق معاك في حاجه
لكن المشكله البنات هما اللي بيفهموا كده
بيفهموا ان الواحد عمل كده عشان يغيظها
والمشكله ان اغلب البنات تفكيرهم بالسذاجه دي

يوم فرحي بقي مش تعملها وتيجي بزملتك دي وبالعربيه
كده محدش هيحضر الفرح وهيروحوا معاك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> بما إن بنت اللى بتقول لا دى مدام أ / عمرو أديب يبئا خلاص ، أصل أنتوا بتركزوا فى الأجتماعيات دى أكتر ..
> 
> أنا بحب طارق نور أوووووووووى و صوته عسل أووووووووووووووى فى الأعلانات ..




*بيركزوا في كل حاجه
مش الاجتماعيات بس​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا فهمك يا مينا وعارف
> الحكايه مش حكايه غيظ
> ع قد ما انت عايز تعرفها انها مش هتفرق معاك في حاجه
> لكن المشكله البنات هما اللي بيفهموا كده
> ...



هههههههه اتجوز انت بس وهجيلك من غيرها :t33:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هههههههه اتجوز انت بس وهجيلك من غيرها :t33:




*هانت ياعمنا 
ادعيلي بس​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههه اتجوز انت بس وهجيلك من غيرها :t33:


 هيجيلك من غيرها ابسط يا كوكو  :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هيجيلك من غيرها ابسط يا كوكو  :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​



*ياخوفي منك يا سووسه انت
شكلك هتجيب انت وتبوظ الليله*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياخوفي منك يا سووسه انت*
> 
> *شكلك هتجيب انت وتبوظ الليله*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
  شكلك فاهم يا نصة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> شكلك فاهم يا نصة​




*ياخوفي منك يا بدران :ranting:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اوع تفهمنى صح ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اوع تفهمنى صح ​




*عيب عليك ياواد
تعرف عني كده​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تؤتؤ   خالص ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤتؤ   خالص ​




*بلاش تؤتؤ دي والنبي
بتفكرني بحاجه كده​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اكيد ميرنا تانى غيرى يا كوك


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بلاش تؤتؤ دي والنبي*
> 
> *بتفكرني بحاجه كده*​


_ :99:بتفكر بايه  قر واعترف :99:_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> اكيد ميرنا تانى غيرى يا كوك




*يا صباح النداله يا ميرنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ :99:بتفكر بايه  قر واعترف :99:_
> ​




*اتهد ياواد واسكت​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اكيد هباركله 
حتى لو من جوايا نار 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا +Bent El3dra+ ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهد ياواد واسكت​*


_تؤتؤتؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ_
_هههههههههههههههه_
_لازم اعرف يالا بقى   سكووت الميك  معاك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _تؤتؤتؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ_
> _هههههههههههههههه_
> _لازم اعرف يالا بقى   سكووت الميك  معاك_​




*يخرب بيت اللي يقلك حاجه تاني
الميك معايا كمان
يعني اسيح لنفسي ع العام 
ترضاها برضه لاخوك
وبلاش اسيح انا كنت في الكاتدرائيه من يومين بتعمل ايه
خليني ساكت احسن ياواد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يخرب بيت اللي يقلك حاجه تاني*
> *الميك معايا كمان*
> *يعني اسيح لنفسي ع العام *
> *ترضاها برضه لاخوك*
> ...


 تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ   ليمكن   دا  يحصل ايداااااااااااااااا
لازم  تقول  متسكتش
يالا بقى اعترف على العام 
كمل باقى السياح
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ   ليمكن   دا  يحصل ايداااااااااااااااا
> لازم  تقول  متسكتش
> يالا بقى اعترف على العام
> كمل باقى السياح
> ههههههههههههههههههههه




*اقول يعني كنت بتعمل ايه
حتي كان معانا شهود من هنا
وكله بيحب يخدم وهيشهد معايا
واولهم انت عارف مين​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقول يعني كنت بتعمل ايه*
> *حتي كان معانا شهود من هنا*
> *وكله بيحب يخدم وهيشهد معايا*
> 
> *واولهم انت عارف مين*​


محدش هيقدر يتلكم    :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> محدش هيقدر يتلكم    :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​




*انت ماسك عليهم ذله ولا ايه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انت ماسك عليهم ذله ولا ايه​*


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000: :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:  
مس هقولك برضو  ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000: :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> مس هقولك برضو  ​




*امشي من هنا يااااد :t26:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *امشي من هنا يااااد :t26:​*


_:new6: :new6::new6::new6:_
_بلعب   فى ملك روك انا  :gy0000::gy0000:_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _:new6: :new6::new6::new6:_
> _بلعب   فى ملك روك انا  :gy0000::gy0000:_​




*عايز توقعني في الغلط 
سووسه ياواد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايز توقعني في الغلط *
> 
> *سووسه ياواد*​


كدا   كسفتنى   :08::08::08:
منا عارف  دى محبة  صح :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كدا   كسفتنى   :08::08::08:
> منا عارف  دى محبة  صح :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​




*صح ياحبي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*لو الوقت مناسبنى هروح احضر واباركلو كمان*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لو الوقت مناسبنى هروح احضر واباركلو كمان*​




*يا سلام ع الطيبه والحنيه يختي​*


----------

